# Episode 5 - Stuart, Florida



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Episode 5 - Stuart, Florida - Corvette Barn Story in this Episode*

*pisode 5 - Stuart, Florida - Corvette Barn Story in this Episode*

*We start out here...*









*1969 GTX - 440 Engine - This is a Big Daddy Don Garlits car*









*1966 Corvette Stingray*









*Back in the far corner is a 1956 Chevy Belair*









*And then go here...*









*This is Mario's 1969 Camaro with a 1967 427 Big Block Chevy Engine*



























*This is Mario's 1/4 mile race car...*













































*This engine goes with the car that's being featured in this garage... it's on the other side of the Chevelle...*









*It's the original engine out of the car that we'll be taking a look at...*









Episode 5 debuts this *Sunday at 11:30am Eastern Time* on the Fox Sports Channel and then again on Monday at 4:30pm Eastern Time.

About a week after each episode plays on TV they upload the show so you can watch it over the Internet

WhatsInTheGarageTV.com


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

This is Mario, you'll see him this Sunday... he's pretty funny on the show...










Here's Mario's 1969 Camaro with a 1967 Corvette 427 Engine and a 1967 Corvette hood custom fabricated to fit the Camaro...









And recently we had his 1972 Challenger down here for some features... in fact we demonstrated Poorboy's Blackhole Show Car Glaze in one our features on the show.










:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Craig Danzig is the owner of the Belair, GTX and the 1966 Corvette in the first post above, he's got a great story about the 1966 Corvette that involves a *Pitchfork* and *Hay*!

He's going to share that story on the show...










:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad you mentioned that they are uploaded to the web, as I don't get Fox Sport here.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Earl the Plumber and Mario both came by and watched Episode 5 with me in the studio today. Since they both drive hot rods every day for daily drivers I took a couple pictures of them while they were parked out in front of the studio.

Look to see Mario's 1969 Camaro back for a *future project*...

*The 1969 Camaro has a 1967 427 BBC in it and the 1970 El Camino has a 512 BBC in it... both sound awesome!*



























*This is the hood off of a 1967 Corvette that Mario customized to fit on his 1969 Camaro, looks very cool...*



























*Skulls painted throughout the stripes...*




































*Mario has some custom machine work done throughout the car including these CNC machined lug nuts...*


















That's it for today... time to take the rest of the day off and recharge batteries for the week ahead...


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Whats with the 1969 GTX bonnet aswel? Just raised up for storage and show purpose?


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

I was thinking the same maybe to stop getting damaged also?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Camaro and el camino all day, love them. Who did the skulls on the bonnet, wasn't mike levalle was it I've seen his stuff before it's crazy good


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Whats with the 1969 GTX bonnet as well? Just raised up for storage and show purpose?


It's a cool way to show off the engine and engine compartment.

It's also a way to have complete access to the engine compartment without hitting your head on the inside of the hood when it's opened but still at an angle.

One goal of a race car is to lighten it up and by removing the springs and brackets, especially on older muscle cars you can reduce weight.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Camaro and el camino all day, love them. Who did the skulls on the bonnet, wasn't mike levalle was it I've seen his stuff before it's crazy good


Don't know but I'll ask.

Mario is going to bring the Camaro back for some swirl removal and application of CQuartz.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

That candy red paintwork (not the graphics on the bonnet/hood) what is called, I really like it.:thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Craziest paintjob ever on this Camaro ! Reminds me sooo much of quilted maple table on guitars, but better 

Thanks for showing us these stuff Mike :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

AcN said:


> Craziest paintjob ever on this Camaro ! Reminds me sooo much of quilted maple table on guitars, but better
> 
> Thanks for showing us these stuff Mike :thumb:


No problemo.... I'm going to post another "fun post" right now...


----------

